# was better?



## Newhope85 (Jun 28, 2006)

I got Dp from a bad mushroom trip. After about 6 moths of consistant Dp, i went to a phyciatrist who prescribed me serequel, around the same time though i began smoking pot again which i did alot before the mushrooms. I felt prety much 100% normal again and i was really exicited. However about 4 months after that i stoped smoking the pot. and slowly began my decent back into dp. I tried to smoke it again however it did the oppisite. I then tried to get off the serequel and smoke it again however still didn't work. So i don't know if was the serequel that helped me or the pot?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Alot of people on here say that seroquel makes their dp/dr worse but other say it makes it better so who knows. It seems that on here atleast the reaction to atypical anti-psychotics is overall negative.

Pot and mushrooms made my dp/dr much better actually. Ive never felt more in tune with the world then when im on mushrooms. This feeling lasts for a few days after the trip even. Pot also balances out my moods rather well and acts as a anti-depressant for me. But i had to quit because it made my social anxiety worse.

Alot of people on this site have had horrible experiences with both of these drugs so dont take my experience with drugs as gospel.

You could try pot again to see if it makes you worse or better and later on get back on the seroquel if that doesent work. Thats really the only way to know for sure. But all this is slightly risky. I dont want anyone taking my advice then ending up worse off then they already are.


----------



## Newhope85 (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks for your reply man. yeah smoking weed is definatly not gona help me though, when i smoke it now i just go insane. sucks. thats weird that shrooms makes yours better though, i don't think i'd even attempt that one again. Go back to the doc on friday though. You've probebly been on this site longer than i have man, what drugs have ppl had success with other than anti-depresents? if you know of something that'd be sweet.

peace


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well the drug that controls my dp/dr as well as anxiety is clonazepam(klonopin is the US brand name, rivotril is the canadian brand name). Its a member of the benzodiazepine family. There used for anxiety and panic attacks but they also help dp/dr alot for some people.

Alot of people on here get good results from clonazepam. For me its been a godsend. It basically gave me my life back. Before i started taking this drug i was a total wreck. I had dp/dr so bad i could hardly get out of bed. I was in a fog all day. I also had really severe anxiety and panic attacks.

Ive been on 2mg's of clonazepam a day now for about 6 months and its still working as good as it ever was. It took my anxiety and panic attacks away almost instantly but it took about a week or 2 for my dp/dr to fully lift. It took some adjusting to not having severe dp/dr all the time because i had it really bad for so long. But i got used to feeling good pretty quick.

You might want to mention clonazepam to your doctor. If your doctor decides to put you on a benzo a long acting one like clonazepam or even valium would be a much better choice then a short acting one.


----------



## Newhope85 (Jun 28, 2006)

yeah, i'm on adivan right now, i don't know if you ever herd of this one its suppose to be for extreem axiety, only prob. is it warns you not to take it if you serverly depressed, which i think i prety much am. I've taking clonazapam b4 actually and i think it did help alot more than what i'm taking now.

thx man


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I guess you mean ativan. Its a rather short acting benzo thats very good for acute panic attacks. It kicks in faster then clonazepam does. Some people who suffer from severe anxiety as well as really bad panic attacks take a long acting benzo such as clonazepam and only take a fast acting one like ativan when they have a panic attack coming on.

The bad thing about short acting benzodiazepines such as ativan is that you have to take it more often then the longer lasting ones. They are harder to taper off of and there not as good for long term therapy because you have to dose alot more often. So you have more of a chance of building up a tolerance.

If your taking a benzo for dp/dr as well as generalized anxiety taking a long acting benzo would be much better because it prevents it before it starts. Im not to sure on the usual dosing schedule of ativan but with clonazepam i only have to take it twice a day.

Also if you have severe depression you may want to look into an anti-depressant. Ativan may not make your depression any worse but it probley wont make it any better either.


----------

